# "Opportunistic" or "adaptive" detailing



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I’m sure many of us on here look on in awe and appreciation at some of the amazing set-ups people on here have for their detailing :argie:. A truly impressive example of dedication and hard work in the pursuit of a hobby, or business, paying off. :thumb:

Whether it's an amazing double (or even triple) garage turned into a temple of all things automotive, a cracking array of kit (all stored in the appropriate manner), or independent rain-water supplies run through multiple tanks. I guess these are something we can all aspire to. 

What I’m trying to capture here is maybe how some of the “less far along in life” members feed their detailing habbit, based on the limitations, and associated compromises, one often has with being “less far along in life”. (Nb. I'm not naive to the fact that most people's circumstances are a compromise in many ways, even those with a massive garage! And ingenuity has a lot to answer for wherever you are!).

So basically, if you don’t have your own driveway, garage or “detailing heaven” set up just yet, what are your preferred methods for getting quality car cleaning time in?

My approach isn't very inventive, rather trying to balance the options that are available to me so I don’t end up taking liberties with people, but get to do it somewhere nicer/better set up than where we live and enables me to do it properly. That can tough sometimes as I’m quite proud and would rather fend for myself. Mine's a mixture of:

- Mum’s house - hosepipe/electric access to street out the front, but no drive or guarantee you’ll be able to park outside :wall: Nice and quiet, no-thru-road. Reasonable distance to drive (20mins) :car:
- Trying to clean in our crappy communal parking (reasonable jog from the front door) with watering cans to rinse etc (stopped since I dropped a full one down my drivers door - Formed part of a £100 PDR job not long after :wall::wall, and has caused swirls in the past. May re-visit with ONR later. But neighbours kids are nosey parkers and play football in the car-park – I’d rather leave them to it! :wave: :car:
- Grandparents house (nice driveway, Pressure washer, Garage etc) – always welcome, they’re v. old and glad to help and that I look after my stuff properly, I can do jobs for them whilst there, but a reasonable distance to drive (25mins) :car:
- GF’s parents. Nice driveway etc, local. Always offer, but feel bad about having to take them up on it as it feels like I’m taking liberties.

So how about you? Everyone's situation is different, but I thought someone might come out with an idea I/others haven't thought of before. 

Also, how is this reflected in your product choices? ONR for example might be a reasonable avenue that I should take. I use Valet Pro orange pre wash with a pump sprayer, as I can't guarantee pressure washer access, this works a treat etc.

Any experienced and well set-up members - please feel free to contribute the benefits of your wisdom, and some of the workarounds you might use too! :thumb:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

For me, so far, I use my mums 'unofficial-but-no-one-else-parks-there' parking space out the back of my garden.
Its a nice secluded area, thats not busy from other vehicles.
Its close enough to bring out the hose etc. and is just round the corner from the shed where I store some bits.
Just have to move mums Scenic and park up. Then wash away and park her car afterwards.
Sweeten the deal by giving her car a quick going over.

I am new to all this, so as time goes on, I'm sure my basic method will change.


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

I live in a Terraced house with communal car park. I use the drive and garage at my Mum's. I keep my pressure washer in her garage and all my stuff in a cupboard in the garage. In return I do her car every now and then and use the pressure washer to clean her patio etc.

The only downside is that it looks spotless when I've just finished, but already has muck on it by the time I get home.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm lucky enough to have my own house with double garage.
No adapting needed.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Chufster said:


> The only downside is that it looks spotless when I've just finished, but already has muck on it by the time I get home.


I know that feeling buddy!

Interesting to see the range of jobs we do in return too! I know I'd always to be glad help my family anyway, same as they are with me.

I've offered to wash my Grandad's J-Reg 1991 Honda Accord Aerodeck (I remember it when it was new! He always said it'd "see him out" - both still going at 20 and 86 respectively) Maybe I should attempt a 1st turnaround...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a shared double garage, cheap jetwash and generic car products, but will be looking to go a bit more serious soon, so this site is going to be a godsend


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

My work is a garage. Heated inside, all the tools to make an a-team van. 

All is good. Makes it a lot better than standing outside!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

gally said:


> My work is a garage. Heated inside, all the tools to make an a-team van.
> 
> All is good. Makes it a lot better than standing outside!


Good solution if you've got access to it Gally! Looks like you've got a nice pair of doubles (white doors) in your avatar too :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am lucky I suppose as I have a big driveway and a double garage plus a extra parking spot at the side. I have all my detailing gear and tools all down one side of the garage and across the back so lots of rrom and lots of kit, but I have a back that is knackerd which limits what I can do and when and for how long and take loads of varying power Pain Killers and Anti Depresants.
So for me I have it all in one way but not in another. If any members close to me need a bit of space etc sometime I will always help if I can subject to having a good banter and helping out a bit.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> I am lucky I suppose as I have a big driveway and a double garage plus a extra parking spot at the side. I have all my detailing gear and tools all down one side of the garage and across the back so lots of rrom and lots of kit, but I have a back that is knackerd which limits what I can do and when and for how long and take loads of varying power Pain Killers and Anti Depresants.


You have my sympathies... back problems can be horrible .



Shinyvec said:


> So for me I have it all in one way but not in another.


Life can often seem ironic like that, a good way to make us (me) feel lucky for what we have I suppose.



Shinyvec said:


> If any members close to me need a bit of space etc sometime I will always help if I can subject to having a good banter and helping out a bit.


I'm not very local myself, but maybe if someone local sees your offer a good mutual arrangement can be made. Sure there must be plenty of people dying for a bit of space, but with plenty of energy and enthusiasm to give back in return! :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Your the first person to say what you have as many people say" What are you worried about, nice house and car, easy life".
They dont relise I worked hard for what I have as do others I know, but Even though I am lucky to have no morgage and I own the cars, I have paid the price for it in the way of health issues. I enjoy to detail my car but it takes me ages as I have to keep stopping to rest the back and then the next few days after I pay for it big time. My offer in a way is to also to meet other guys with a simular interest as me and maybe help me to do some things I really struggle with but not really part of the deal. I am just happy to help other guys where I can and hopefully learn something myself and have a natter and laugh at the same time. I dont do that much normaly as I am at home almost 24/7 and my wife works so I get a bit lonely at times so another reason for the offer


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Chufster said:


> The only downside is that it looks spotless when I've just finished, but already has muck on it by the time I get home.


Same here! I had my mums car fairly clean- had to finish in the dark so thought I'd admire the work next day.
She went out in the morning and I thought she went off roading when she got back!


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

well i have no drive and no garage.. outside my house is a patch of grass with a tree  car gets parked at the side of that about 30yards from house but my back garden backs onto a ally/courtyard so simply put a gate in the fence and now use that 

parents have a shared driveway but there isnt electric / water supply.

currently looking for a small unit to rent with friends


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

only 18 so still live with mum and dad ,we have a single garage and a private driveway that is sloped so all the water/snowfoam runs right into it and down a drain.

really quite lucky


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

TIODGE said:


> well i have no drive and no garage.. outside my house is a patch of grass with a tree  car gets parked at the side of that about 30yards from house but my back garden backs onto a ally/courtyard so simply put a gate in the fence and now use that
> 
> parents have a shared driveway but there isnt electric / water supply.
> 
> currently looking for a small unit to rent with friends


Good work with the side gate :thumb: The unit is an very good idea too, good luck with your search! :thumb: Expect it helps to have a group of mates into the same thing!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

dalecyt said:


> only 18 so still live with mum and dad ,we have a single garage and a private driveway that is sloped so all the water/snowfoam runs right into it and down a drain.
> 
> really quite lucky


Make the most of it mate! :thumb: A cheap way of life until you can't stand it anymore  Then just go back to use the amenities!


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

We have a small bit of frontage which I currently use to do both our cars, but I find it less than ideal. Far too much pedestrian traffic,general nosey-ness, and previous bouts of vandalism make me cautious to spend too much time on the cars. Shiney things seem to attract the wrong sort of attention.
Fortunately the driveway to the side of the house, whilst being tight, is just enough to get the cars through to the back of the house. So I'm currently in the process of trying to make this possible. Unfortunately I have been fighting the idiot owners of the vacant property next door for 2 years over a boundary they claim was moved without the owners permission. Its quite true, but this was 30 years ago and well before my time.
So it could be worse, but could be better and I cant wait for the better bit......uninterrupted detailing bliss 

Oh yes and much to the joy of my siginificant other my rapidly expanding detailing kit is currently piled up in the utility room, so a 'man cave' will be next on the agenda.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

mjd said:


> We have a small bit of frontage which I currently use to do both our cars, but I find it less than ideal. Far too much pedestrian traffic,general nosey-ness, and previous bouts of vandalism make me cautious to spend too much time on the cars. Shiney things seem to attract the wrong sort of attention.
> Fortunately the driveway to the side of the house, whilst being tight, is just enough to get the cars through to the back of the house. So I'm currently in the process of trying to make this possible. Unfortunately I have been fighting the idiot owners of the vacant property next door for 2 years over a boundary they claim was moved without the owners permission. Its quite true, but this was 30 years ago and well before my time.
> So it could be worse, but could be better and I cant wait for the better bit......uninterrupted detailing bliss
> 
> Oh yes and much to the joy of my siginificant other my rapidly expanding detailing kit is currently piled up in the utility room, so a 'man cave' will be next on the agenda.


I expect I will have "cave envy" when it's done!  be sure to put up some pics! Relate to your current experience though, I want to wash my shiny things in peace!!! :devil:

I think there are laws around boundary disputes that if it was over x number of years ago, it is now considered "tough". Not an expert, but remember family talking about needing to act quickly, when on the other end of it. Sorry, that probably doesn't help :lol:


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

I do mine outside the house on the front on a main rd, nearly been clipped a few times by passing vehicles including buses, also mums with buggies have to keep moving my stuff back and forth, but when the girl needs cleaning she gets cleaned just takes me a little longer.
shineyvec what part of cheshire are you in, for my own health and safety maybe i could come to yours. LOL


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

McClane said:


> I expect I will have "cave envy" when it's done!  be sure to put up some pics! Relate to your current experience though, I want to wash my shiny things in peace!!! :devil:
> 
> I think there are laws around boundary disputes that if it was over x number of years ago, it is now considered "tough". Not an expert, but remember family talking about needing to act quickly, when on the other end of it. Sorry, that probably doesn't help :lol:


You are absolutely right, its called adverse posession. Sadly you are still obliged to inform your neighbour if you wish to build near or on the boundary line. In my case its no more than replacing an existing dwarf wall that is crumbling, but they have refused to play ball. Subsequently its down to me to foot the bill for a surveyor to survey for both parties concerned. I am not prepared to go down this route as it costs a small fortune and many unscrupulous surveyors 'adjust' their fees accordingly knowing that such issues are quite emotive.

However, there is some hope. I have made a few choice phone calls to the public protection department regarding falling masonry and giant rats (well imaginary rats) and that seems to have done the trick and I suspect the vacant property will be up for auction shortly.

This will be the window of opportunity I have been waiting for <insert maniacal laugh here!> 

Pictures will certainly follow, for the celebratory value if nothing else.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

mjd said:


> You are absolutely right, its called adverse posession. Sadly you are still obliged to inform your neighbour if you wish to build near or on the boundary line. In my case its no more than replacing an existing dwarf wall that is crumbling, but they have refused to play ball. Subsequently its down to me to foot the bill for a surveyor to survey for both parties concerned. I am not prepared to go down this route as it costs a small fortune and many unscrupulous surveyors 'adjust' their fees accordingly knowing that such issues are quite emotive.
> 
> However, there is some hope. I have made afew choice phone calls to public protection department regarding falling masonry and giant rats (well imaginary rats) and that seems to have done the trick and I suspect the vacant property will be up for auction shortly.
> 
> ...


I like your work Sir! :lol::lol: That is both adaptive AND opportunistic (probably the wrong title for the initial thread, but apt here)! :thumb:


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I am luck enough to have a drive. It's not brilliant and gets a bit waterlogged in winter but it was the first thing I did when I moved in. Knocked a low wall down and put the drive in.
It has no tap out front but I can run an extension lead out when I need to.

My first house had off road parking and although I wasn't into detailing then I was always cleaning it (Oh the swirls, the swirls). 
Just been lucky I guess.


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

McClane said:


> I'm sure many of us on here look on in awe and appreciation at some of the amazing set-ups people on here have for their detailing :argie:. A truly impressive example of dedication and hard work in the pursuit of a hobby, or business, paying off. :thumb:
> 
> Whether it's an amazing double (or even triple) garage turned into a temple of all things automotive, a cracking array of kit (all stored in the appropriate manner), or independent rain-water supplies run through multiple tanks. I guess these are something we can all aspire to.
> 
> ...


my offer still stands bud


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a small garage at my parents company where I can work out of ( I detail cars on the weekends ) so I'm quite lucky but it is small and cramped for a big fellow like me, It also has a ramp that is quite steep so I could most likely not get a lowered car in there without modifications to the ramp. 

My parents used to have another garage in the same building but stupidly (my father agrees with this) swapped out for a smaller one, the first one had no ramp, just drive straight in and it was WAY bigger 

I am now waiting for a garage that is about 100meters from my current garage to go on an auction so I, my father and his friend can buy it together, it is pretty big with big garage doors on both sides (front 1 back 2) I will be getting the front garage as it is the best one and my father wants me to have a proper garage for my detailing business when it takes off ( I have big dreams and I plan to make them happen!) It will be relatively cheap and I do hope we get it, there is another guy that wants it but as there are 3 of us we can possibly offer more money than he can 

Hope for the best


----------



## liam1 (Jul 18, 2010)

i live in a teraced house no garage infotunately i make do with the drive and a space opposite the house, i have to do a little bit of juggling about when i can wash my daily the wifes and my sunday car, and i have a little storage bit at the side of the house for all my detailing stuff,


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

liam1 said:


> i live in a teraced house no garage infotunately i make do with the drive and a space opposite the house, i have to do a little bit of juggling about when i can wash my daily the wifes and my sunday car, and i have a little storage bit at the side of the house for all my detailing stuff,


Nicely solved that man, and V. nice Supra! Liking your cupboard, nice and neat, and rocking just a wee bit of Autoglym stuff there! :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Ingo said:


> I have a small garage at my parents company where I can work out of ( I detail cars on the weekends ) so I'm quite lucky but it is small and cramped for a big fellow like me, It also has a ramp that is quite steep so I could most likely not get a lowered car in there without modifications to the ramp.
> 
> My parents used to have another garage in the same building but stupidly (my father agrees with this) swapped out for a smaller one, the first one had no ramp, just drive straight in and it was WAY bigger
> 
> ...


Best of luck getting it! :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

bug.mania said:


> my offer still stands bud


Cheers BugMania! Might just take you up on that! Happy to do some co-op detailing sometime :thumb: You do most of your stuff on the weekend?

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

McClane said:


> Cheers BugMania! Might just take you up on that! Happy to do some co-op detailing sometime :thumb: You do most of your stuff on the weekend?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Phil


tbh most days of the week :lol: im 80% of the way through restoring my bug so alot of polishing gets done on that 

let me know


----------



## Geitinn (Jul 17, 2009)

At my parents place i got a single garage that is a work in progress. (still putting tiles on the floor, putting up shelves and painting the ceiling)
However i have complete access to my fathers company. 
In there i have about 800 square meters of space. Painted floors, 2 lifts, a pit?
And all the tools you could dream off.

I'm pretty lucky i guess.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I live on a main road. Thankfully we have a garage with a back door so can connect to an outside tap. 

More opportunistic since on a main road, you're at the mercy of weather and traffic. I last washed the car maybe six weeks ago. Very filthy. Would love to wash weekly but can't. 

Because of traffic issues, I wash my car on Sundays. I have to be ready by 7am ish since traffic picks up by 10am. In the summer, I'll be up at 5 to make use of the extra light.


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Glass back*

Looks like the dreaded back problem is worse than i thought........you have to think twice before bending in a certain direction,lifting at funny angles,using long handles on interior equipment,and then remembering to to take all the components in the car you need while you are down there:detailer:......but it become harder as old age comes along:tumbleweed:....so....utilize, thats the game make it easier dont let your mind make promises your body cant keep.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have plenty room at home, but not facilities to run my PW, so I tend to do most of my detailing at my parents' which is only ten minutes away. Owing to having Fibromyalgia which affects my entire body plus Arthritis in my hands, I'm somewhat restricted in what I can do, or moreso for how long I can do it so things have to be done a bit at a time. Luckily Junior is still at home until he heads for uni in the Autumn and is most helpful.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

From the options you've listed I would go round and detail at your Grandparents,AND use the visit to spend a bit of quality time with them as their not getting any younger,I'd fully detail their car(s) but also be mindful of odd jobs they might be greatful for,cutting the grass and moving heavy/awkward stuff down the tip springs to my mind as suggestions but I'd obviously ask what they wanted doing ,although some of the older generation can be a little hesitant to ask for help due to pride so you have to keep asking/offering to help to prove the offer is bona fide genuine.


On the adaptive front,I keep interior cleaner,quick detailer(QD),mini dustpan and brush and a few microfibre cloths in the car in case I'm sitting anywhere waiting to pick someone upwith time on my hands,I have washed my wifes car driven to work then qd it in my break.


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

I live in an apartment complex with underground parking, only one space for me and I have a small 3 door hatchback proton. I keep all my stuff tidy and neat in a spare bedroom closet, and do 3 trips down stairs to load it into the car, all seats flat with a tarp. 

limitations mean at the moment when i valet/detail peoples cars (at the moment just as practice and mates rates, ie friends cars that want to make their car nicer) I need access to running water within 20 metres and power within 25. 

I would love a cheap van, but that means storing the van at my day job's compound and leaving everything in there, not something I want to do, but after my car gets a fair few miles on it, wears and wants to be replaced, I am strongly considering a VW caddy diesel manual, fantastic looking machines and better fuel economy than my current car. Would use it as a detailing van and a daily driver. 

I usually do keep the essentials in my car's boot though (2 buckets, hose, main detailing products ie washes, freshners, waxes, sealants, clay, polish, a brick of microfibers and applicator pads etc)


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I am the top floor flat of a tenement in Glasgow, nice area but unfortunately as with most of Glasgow, there is a scrum for parking and nowhere to clean the car.

My gf's parents family home is about 20 mins away, has big private drive, power and outside tap so I can go there if I want, but just like you feel I'm taking liberties, especially as I was borrowing their PW all the time.

Now I have my own PW - a small one as I have no space to store a big one, together with all my kit (DA, products, etc) takes up too much room generally.

My solution? There is a common store at the bottom of the stairs that basically never gets used other than to store some junk our clepto next door neighbours tend to dump there (1970's deck lounger picnic table and parasol set, still brand new in box!??) I did a massive clear out of the store last year and literally just said to everyone if you don't claim it, it gets binned. Needless to say the clepto pair across the way still wanted the picnic set and other junk that they insist they use but has never seen the light of day. Idiots.... But everyone else was grateful someone took the time to do it even though I ended up clearing out all 90% of the junk which was of course the clepto pairs rubbish.

I have just picked up some lockable tambour style office cupboards with metal shelving and will put them in there to store my stuff. It's going in the right direction of becoming a man cave but as I don't own it it is not ideal. Anyone in the close is allowed access, (via pad locked door) so it isn't the most secure and I have to trust in better nature and genreal apathy to the space as it is unlikely anyone will actually ever go in there apart from me. It is not insulated and doesn't have heating or light in any way but it will have to do as I have no other choice really.

However, thanks to another forum member, I have discovered one of those 'diy' hire garage places where you can work on your car in a proper garage space with all the tools etc which will become my quarterly 'deep clean' haunt until I get my own garage.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm lucky I have a garage with electric as well as 3 parking spaces 1 of which is next to my garage with the ground slopping down to a drain :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Mr Concours said:


> From the options you've listed I would go round and detail at your Grandparents,AND use the visit to spend a bit of quality time with them as their not getting any younger,I'd fully detail their car(s) but also be mindful of odd jobs they might be greatful for,cutting the grass and moving heavy/awkward stuff down the tip springs to my mind as suggestions but I'd obviously ask what they wanted doing ,although some of the older generation can be a little hesitant to ask for help due to pride so you have to keep asking/offering to help to prove the offer is bona fide genuine.
> 
> On the adaptive front,I keep interior cleaner,quick detailer(QD),mini dustpan and brush and a few microfibre cloths in the car in case I'm sitting anywhere waiting to pick someone upwith time on my hands,I have washed my wifes car driven to work then qd it in my break.


Pretty much nail on the head there Mr Concourse :thumb: - get on will with my Grandparents (we're the only grandkids), so they're not fussed if I turn up and tinker. I've offered to do their car but they couldn't care less about it these days... so more often than not end up doing stuff in the garden, as they were/are both talented and proud gardeners, but their mobilities suffering a bit these days. Always happy to help them out, it's my turn I suppose! Normally just involves getting the Freeview to work however! :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

CoopersE91 said:


> Well I am the top floor flat of a tenement in Glasgow, nice area but unfortunately as with most of Glasgow, there is a scrum for parking and nowhere to clean the car.
> 
> My gf's parents family home is about 20 mins away, has big private drive, power and outside tap so I can go there if I want, but just like you feel I'm taking liberties, especially as I was borrowing their PW all the time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've put some good steps in place there! :thumb: Where there's a will there's a way, and all that! I know what you mean though and glad we can empathise!

Whilst it's been very interesting seeing how people manage and the ingenuity involved etc (my initial thoughts for starting this), it's also been nice really to know I'm not alone in my (occaisional) frustration at not having things as sorted as I'd ultimately like them sometimes. So thanks all! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Still camping with the parents. We've recently moved into a house with a drive and garage. 

A good step up from the flat they lived in for 25 years! 

I wish the outside tap was around at the garage rather than around the back of the house but you cant have everything!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

apmaman said:


> Still camping with the parents. We've recently moved into a house with a drive and garage.
> 
> A good step up from the flat they lived in for 25 years!
> 
> I wish the outside tap was around at the garage rather than around the back of the house but you cant have everything!


Enjoy it fella! Hope you've got one of these: http://www.twowests.co.uk/TwoWestsSite/pages/product/product.asp?prod=HCHC1&cookie_test=1 :thumb:


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

I went round to my Mums this afternoon. She's on holiday, so I took the opportunity to do my car and both of hers. One of her's is a shed though, so I took it through the car wash at the local sainsburys as there is no way I was going to taint my lambs wool mitt on it or waste my sour power!! :lol:

Drove the 7 miles home and mine already had splash on the rear arches. I think I need to keep a quick detailer and microfibre in the glove box!


----------

